# CPC-H in Georgia with 10 years experience seeking remote billing/coding position



## rmdavidson3@yahoo.com (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello
I am seeking a remote position doing billing and/or coding.  I have been a billing coordinator for more than 6 years for an outpatient surgery center and in addition to working the entire accounts receivable process, I have been responsible for maintaining and auditing the coding.  I have also worked as the scheduler and administrative support person.  My positions have given me exposure to the entire accounts receivable and charge entry processes.   Strong OB/Gyn background, but open to all specialties.  Experience accessing medical records and practice management software remotely for billing and coding purposes.
Please view my resume and be in touch.
Thanks
Raquel Davidson


----------

